# NFS: Pro Street Pit Crew



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

NFS: Pro Street Pit Crew
this is a club for all you Need For Speed Pro Street players out there!

Joining is easy all you need to do is post some in game pics of your drift car or your grip car in action!
you can post pics of your rides, your best times and of course your Wrecks!! 

Ask questions about tunning cars or what cars work best for what races 

once we have enough members we can do an online tournament.

there will also be frequent polls and completions on things like: Whos has the nicest car, who has the fastest car, who has the best drifting score and so on.

Club Rules:
1. Absolutely NO CHEATING
2. Absolutely no trash talking or insulting others!
3. This is a Pros Street Only club! no other games!
4. Have Fun! 

Members list:
1. jbunch07
2. JrRacinFan 
3. DanishDevil
4. alexp999
5. zaqwsx
6. DaMulta
7. xnox202
8. tkpenalty
9. philbrown23
10.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

High scores
*all scores must be submitted by picture*​*Drifting:*
member-score-car
1.jbunch07-12,296-RX-7
2.JrRacinFan - 9202 - Supra
3.
4.
5.

*Drag 1/4:*
member-best 1/4-car 
1. jbunch07-6.73-Pagani Zonda F
2. JrRacinFan-8.66-Pontiac GTO
3.
4.
5.

*Drag 1/2:*
member-best 1/2-car 
1. jbunch07-11.19-Pagani Zonda F
2.
3.
4.
5.

*wheelie comp*:
member-longest wheelie-car
1.jbunch07-1,337ft-Dodge Charger
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Grip*
member-best time-race-raceday-score-car
1. JrRacinFan-57.45-T/A-battle machine-6,953-Golf gti
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Sector Shootout*
member-score-raceday-car
1. JrRacinFan-2,994-2nd sector shootout @ Texas Challenge-350z
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Speed Challenge*
member-score-top speed-raceday-car
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Top Speed Run*
member-score-top speed-raceday-car
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

*Highest BHP *(break horse power)
member-BHP-car
1. jbunch07-1,160-Pagani Zonda F
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

*Next Tournament:* TBA
*4/26/08 Tourney did not turn out so well, hopefully our next tourney will have a better turnout.*
PM zaqwsx, jbunch07 or myself to register. Thank you.​
Please pm me or jbunch07 with all tournament suggestions. As to which and what types of races you would like to see at our next tournament!

Updated information: We currently are using Hamachi for our tourneys in conjunction with v1.1 patch AKA "Energizer BoosterPack". These are the recent results of our online game session testing:

*Need For Speed ProStreet: LAN Game Results
Date:20-4-2008 23:18:35*

*Total Race Day Score:*​** Rank: 1 Score: 24497.000 Player: jbunch07
    * Rank: 2 Score: 22846.000 Player: JrRacinFan
    * Rank: 3 Score: 20092.000 Player: zach90z​*
Player: JrRacinFan

    * TOP_SPEED : 108.591
    * TOTAL_RACE_DAY_SCORE : 22846.000

Player: zach90z

    * TOP_SPEED : 107.613
    * TOTAL_RACE_DAY_SCORE : 20092.000

Player: jbunch07

    * TOP_SPEED : 108.672
    * TOTAL_RACE_DAY_SCORE : 24497.000


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

So far my best on any drift race:






That is with a fully maxed out Supra.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

a couple of my rides and my best drift score


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

my high horsepower Zonda...what a beast!
drag times coming soon : )


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

new personal best !






 my supra


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

my zonda at the start line





zonda half mile times


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

Count me in, but I have to buy the game and wait a few weeks until I'm home, but I'm getting it I swear


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Count me in, but I have to buy the game and wait a few weeks until I'm home, but I'm getting it I swear



ok ill put you on the member list i believe i can trust you 
don't make me a liar though


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't think you'll have to worry about that


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

damn thing does a wheelie down the whole track


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> ok ill put you on the member list i believe i can trust you
> don't make me a liar though



I can guarantee you J, DD is good to go.

Although you gotta promise me soemthin tho DD. Best lap times in grip k?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I can guarantee you J, DD is good to go.
> 
> Although you gotta promise me soemthin tho DD. Best lap times in grip k?



we need to decide on a certain race and race day for that to be fair


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll see what I can do Jr   I'm used to driving real cars on the track, though lmao.  Sometimes I have trouble without the feedback.  I'm using a crap Logitech wheel...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

@j
Hmmm ... 

Leave it up to DD to decide?

@DD
Just make sure you can live up to the hype! LOL


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't even have the game yet! LMAO.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I don't even have the game yet! LMAO.



well when ya get it u need to play like hell!

and pick out a grip track


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2008)

If I pick this up on xbox 360 can I join? Or is multiplayer platform locked?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> If I pick this up on xbox 360 can I join? Or is multiplayer platform locked?



you can join as long as you post pics
i dont eve know if you can upload ss from a 360....i used to have one but never took any ss or anything

i don't think you will be able to do the online tourneys, pc wont play with 360...as far as i know... sorry


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

I would like to join but don't have the game yet. From what I have heard the game was not that great. Would you guys recomend it because I'll go right know and get it. I love to race online but the only problem is in NFS MW it lags online how is it for NFS Pro?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> I would like to join but don't have the game yet. From what I have heard the game was not that great. Would you guys recomend it because I'll go right know and get it. I love to race online but the only problem is in NFS MW it lags online how is it for NFS Pro?



well i would def recommend it! 
as for online play i haven't noticed any lag...

it is a great game but it really different from the other nfs titles this games has allot better physics and graphics...and it plays more like a gt game


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Oh BTW to add to J's post:

Car damage and you can total your car. So there is a little extra added difficulty compared to any of the other ones.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2008)

Well my copy of the game on 360 is ordered so I'll join if thats okay, I have doen a bit of looking about and I can upload from 360 apparently. here is one to get me started, totalled the BMW on the PC demo, lol! You can see the trail of carnaige. 





Have to see if I can link up with you guys, I read in the product description:
"Includes unique cross platform online offering", so hopefully,  .


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok well if guys don't mind adding me I'll get the game in a little bit.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Ok well if guys don't mind adding me I'll get the game in a little bit.



Heck yeah zaq!!! Make sure you can get a couple screenies in!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!I sure will!!!!!!!!!

BTW: My name is Zach


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

I got the game Im installing it right know.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

W00t!!! Also to add, I just got the Scythe Ninja. I am waiting on the TIM to cure a little bit before I start any major benching. So far it dropped all my temps by about 6-7C at stock idle.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll be taking some screenies once i pick my car and start.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks for joining guys
member list updated!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2008)

Is the number 4 supposed to be missing from the members list, lol?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Is the number 4 supposed to be missing from the members list, lol?



lol oops!
i fixed it thanx for pointing that out


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2008)

np,
cant wait for the game to come, should be here monday. Will post a screen of my first car when I get it setup. Wish there was more in the demo, only so many times you can do those two races in the same car, lol!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> np,
> cant wait for the game to come, should be here monday. Will post a screen of my first car when I get it setup. Wish there was more in the demo, only so many times you can do those two races in the same car, lol!



sounds good!
i actually never played the demo i bought the game as soon as it hit the shelves 
im sure you will like it!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok well here is a screenie


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Ok well here is a screenie



silva is a great car for drifting!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Nice ride zaq. PLay around with the vinyls and find something that fits you. Remember the sky is the limit in this game.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nice ride zaq. PLay around with the vinyls and find something that fits you. Remember the sky is the limit in this game.



listen to what Jr said...you can do so much custom stuff in this games its just crazy!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

Well I have only been playing since 12:00 lol. I was playing around with some stuff but what im going to do is wait till i unlock some cars and get a really nice one.

Edit: one quick question what dose BHP mean


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Well I have only been playing since 12:00 lol. I was playing around with some stuff but what im going to do is wait till i unlock some cars and get a really nice one.
> 
> Edit: one quick question what dose BHP mean



break horse power
its just another way of measuring horse power


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> break horse power
> its just another way of measuring horse power



Thanks!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

Got another car!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

very nice!
like the vinyls!

keep em coming !


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately guys after numerous attempts to dump an ISO of my original disc, I will have to either download a torrent of it or purchase the game again.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

Buy me a copy if you can get it for cheap! 

I'm going home today, so I'm gonna see if I can grab a copy at CC or something.  What's a good price for it?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Buy me a copy if you can get it for cheap!
> 
> I'm going home today, so I'm gonna see if I can grab a copy at CC or something.  What's a good price for it?



i bought mine from bb the day it came out but it should be around $40 now


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 5, 2008)

OK.  I'll see what I can find locally.

Hopefully I'll be on tonight for a bit!  Not long, though.  I gots me some learnin to do


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...&ref=06&loc=01&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=8601211
if you have a bb around go there it 29.99


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 5, 2008)

Umm thats PS2 version. I think DD wants PC.

Same price but here:
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...treet&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1194052887400

 @jbunch


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Umm thats PS2 version. I think DD wants PC.
> 
> Same price but here:
> http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...treet&lp=7&type=product&cp=1&id=1194052887400
> ...



haha oops


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 5, 2008)

Ya its 29.99 at BB thats how much I got it for today.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Waiting on install to finish them rollin'!!! See you guys on the track.


EDIT: Crap, no online for me. Sorry guys.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn, $30 @ BB?  I might be making a trip there tomorrow!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Apr 6, 2008)

aww shucks...it's a shame I got it for my PS2. 

It wouldn't run on my rig when I had a FX5500... LAG

So after I get it for PS2, a week later, I get a desent video card that'll run it :shadedshu


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Seth, thats what is known as .....


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Damn, $30 @ BB?  I might be making a trip there tomorrow!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 6, 2008)

May I join? I dont have the legit version though ._______________________. 

I use a full black R34 for Speed mode With Lvl 4 NOS and Lvl 4 Engine, RX7 (Drift king's one) for drift mode, RX7 for grip, with every part Lvl 4, and finally a Zonda for drag-yes I got bloody with a free car voucher >=D


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey can you guys help me with drifting. Whats the trick?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 6, 2008)

My Drag Car!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Hey can you guys help me with drifting. Whats the trick?



what are you having trouble with... keeping control?
tbh drifting only gets easier the faster the car is


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> My Drag Car!



skylines are allot better grip cars then they are drag...supra is my fav drag gar its just as fast as my zonda when i get the shifting just right!

car looks nice though!!!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> what are you having trouble with... keeping control?
> tbh drifting only gets easier the faster the car is



Also to help with that, a little tip is to use either a wheel or a controller with an analog stick.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 6, 2008)

All I have is my keyboard atm. The problem is im just going all over the place. They say use spacebar the clutch but that dosn'T seem to be do anything.

Edit: Can I add you guys to my friendlist on NFS Pro Street? I'm xxzach90zxx


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> All I have is my keyboard atm. The problem is im just going all over the place. They say use spacebar the clutch but that dosn'T seem to be do anything.
> 
> Edit: Can I add you guys to my friendlist on NFS Pro Street? I'm xxzach90zxx



how do you have your suspension tuned?

sure my name is MAB07


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried pracrice mode and tried to tune some stuff but it dosn't help. Oh and the car I got it the pontiac gto. The one you win for free.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> I tried pracrice mode and tried to tune some stuff but it dosn't help. Oh and the car I got it the pontiac gto. The one you win for free.



ahhh yes i remeber that car...i changed mine to drag though after realizing its not really that great for drifting...its not bad but there are allot better cars out there for drifting...i always found as long as your suspension is stiff and low it helps, but the gto has such as short power ban its not really the best for driftin, you would be better off with a high reving car like an RX-8 or silvia  thats what i use to drift!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 6, 2008)

Ok thanks man!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Ok thanks man!



no prob Zach thats what the club is for!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

Time attack @ Battle Machine


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice!
updated the stats!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 6, 2008)

I think you better check those stats again. 6953 points with 57.45 lap time.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

trying to break 12k!
my 350z is nice but just not good enough to break 12k













after trying many many times and failing to break 12k with all my drift cars(silvia, RX-8, and 350z) i decided it was time to buy another one, so i choose the RX-7
as you can see i play this game *WAY *to much, i swear i have played it about 2hours a day for the past month and even more when i first got the game...i beat it in about 2.5 weeks 




















as you can see speed is the trick to a good drift score!
as you can also see the first 2 runs where a little ruff but i hit a golden one with my last run
so the rx7 put me past 12k, i would highly recommend it 
btw the rx7 is complete stage 3 i haven't got any stage 4 parts for it...yet


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

I checked CC, and they don't have a single PC NFS title there.  Crying shame...

I might stop by BB tonight, but honestly, unless you guys think it'll only be $30 for a week or something, I'm gonna wait until I'm out of school.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 6, 2008)

It was 40 at walmart


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 6, 2008)

Ewwwww Walmart...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 6, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Ewwwww Walmart...



haha



> 04-06-2008 10:45 PM
> DanishDevil 	I checked CC, and they don't have a single PC NFS title there. Crying shame...
> 
> I might stop by BB tonight, but honestly, unless you guys think it'll only be $30 for a week or something, I'm gonna wait until I'm out of school.



it most likely will be, but hey if you got school then you better wait cuz this game is crazy addicting and you might not wanna study!

i got finals coming up as well and i need to hit the books hard!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks for the tip man.  I need to keep myself as far away from BB as possible now 

Any of you guys use a wheel that you recommend?  I don't want to spend a lot.  I already have a Logitech WingMan Formula GP that I bought a while ago.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Thanks for the tip man.  I need to keep myself as far away from BB as possible now
> 
> Any of you guys use a wheel that you recommend?  I don't want to spend a lot.  I already have a Logitech WingMan Formula GP that I bought a while ago.



tbh i didn't even use a wheel...but as much as i play racing games i prob should invest in one...
but im sure the wheel u have will be just fine...they look nice


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

How long does this first area take.....


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> How long does this first area take.....



depends on how good you are 
i got through it in about 4-6 hours of play cant really remeber but it was the 2nd day i bought it ?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

I did them all, won my car and now it's like making me do it all over again.....


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I did them all, won my car and now it's like making me do it all over again.....



that sucks !
wonder why it did that?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 7, 2008)

What lvl of difficulty are you guys playing it on?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> What lvl of difficulty are you guys playing it on?



ive played on king, but i play on racer 24/7...don't think ive ever played on casual


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

king


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 7, 2008)

King


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> king



king is fun, more realistic, but im not gonna lie when i had to race Ryo i used racer and been on that setting ever since then


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey, how much is the game to purchase? I want to buy it because it looks really fun


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 7, 2008)

29.99 at Best Buy! I got my copy yesterday


----------



## EiAh (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice! I'll have to get it this payweek!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 7, 2008)

Im going to try to beat it in King with 1st in everything.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Im going to try to beat it in King with 1st in everything.



way to go man


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

EiAh said:


> Nice! I'll have to get it this payweek!



you wont be sorry!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

haha check it out i flipped my supra right when i crossed the finish line!


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

My new ride


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 7, 2008)

I like it BUT, eh the pink rims..... black em out with a chrome finish.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Apr 7, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Ewwwww Walmart...



Better than Best Buy. They are scam artists.


----------



## xnox202 (Apr 7, 2008)

can i join in? x) like.. i'll start off with my primary ride in nfs: ps. haven't finished the game.. so..


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2008)

So yeah guys, what car do you reckon is the best for speed mode? I've found the Skyline R34 to be the best, in all aspects, outdoing the extremely unstable Zonda in acceleration and stability and top speed. 
http://img.techpowerup.org/080407/untitled.jpg Just tapping NOS once brings the car's speed up dramatically! Well to get this much performance you really need to do proper settings, such as max boost and almost max engine band (whatever its called). Lowering the car and completely stiffening the suspension system is good, but will make the car a bit hard to handle on the banked curves, however this car does well on those banked curves.
_The obvious tradeoff for all this speed _
http://img.techpowerup.org/080407/untitled219.jpg

My Zonda, obtained from a free car marker, used for drag (where I reckon its actually useful...)
http://img.techpowerup.org/080407/untitled603.jpg

And here is my RX7 





_Alternate Configuration_


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

@TK- i use My Lambo for speed races its increadably fast and very very stable...with proper tuning...i used to use the R34 or Evo-X but the lambo is just insane! and GOD i used to HATE thos bank curves! they i would always flip my car! and yes Zonda pwns when it comes to drag...as you can see mine does high 6's 1/4 mile  but then again my supra will to 
BTW- that silver RX-7 looks awsome! i need to work on mine i just got it and its all black 

@xnox202- i love the way you did your vinyls and decals looks GREAT!

@ DaMulta- thats a pimp ride  but i agree with Jr, it would look better with black rims! 

Welcome to the club everyone!
thanx for posting the pics! keep them coming! 
btw dont for get to ask about tunning suggestion if your having trouble!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> @TK- i use My Lambo for speed races its increadably fast and very very stable...with proper tuning...i used to use the R34 or Evo-X but the lambo is just insane! and GOD i used to HATE thos bank curves! they i would always flip my car! and yes Zonda pwns when it comes to drag...as you can see mine does high 6's 1/4 mile  but then again my supra will to
> BTW- that silver RX-7 looks awsome! i need to work on mine i just got it and its all black
> 
> @xnox202- i love the way you did your vinyls and decals looks GREAT!
> ...



Lambo eh? Time to test. For drag and grip its awful afaik. I tried hacking when v1.2 worked, the bugatti veyron is unfortunately untunable... damn EA. At least it keeps the car realistic though... other cars once tuned are just BS.

EDIT: Frick Lambo is unbelievable in speed mode O_O. It keeps accelerating on the baks as well... so fast. (Too bad i was using my hacked alias). 363kmh average speed vs 335 O_O


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Lambo eh? Time to test. For drag and grip its awful afaik.



well let me put it this way... i wasn't able to beat Ryo until i bought the lambo...but once i did i blew him out of the water! seriously i murdered that kid! Me---><----Ryo


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 7, 2008)

lol the skyline murdered ryo as well...







 A bit TOO much speed maybe drafting people isnt such a good idea when i cant see what happens next . Ivan was unfortunately killed .




I'm fine.





ollololol I won already.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

@TK
lol Drafting is a horrible idea in speed races...when i play sp and its on king they will slam on their brakes when you do that...little bastards!

so what do you think of the lambo


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

Can we play online together?

AKA I'm at work right now....


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 7, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Can we play online together?
> 
> AKA I'm at work right now....



we need to...im at school now though...wont be home for another few hours...we should play a little on line tonight though


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 7, 2008)

I would like to play online with you guys and if anyone has aim mine is zach90z, because its easier to chat than type messegas on here.


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm damultapro under EA.

I don't have teh game patched yet.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 7, 2008)

What patch?


----------



## DaMulta (Apr 7, 2008)

1.1 or is it 1.2?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 7, 2008)

when I click update it says their are none.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> when I click update it says their are none.



you need to got to the pro street website and click downloads


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2008)

No downloads and did anyone get the collecters edition upgrade?

Edit: found it but which one http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/NFS/prostreet/


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

just made my new RX-7 all pretty!
what do you guys think?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice^ the meclaran f1 in in the patch?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Nice^ the meclaran f1 in in the patch?



i downloaded both patches but i didnt work for me for some reason i only got the road runner and some other car...i didnt get the s2000 or mclaren, i did get the 3 new racedays though...you can earn some serious cash that way i think the dominating prize is like 65,000


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

Wait a sec, the new patch unlocks new cars and a couple tracks too?! Something I was completely unaware of!

EDIT: Nice ride J!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2008)

So it didn't work for you. Weird im downloading it right know. I really wan't the meclaren F1


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2008)

ya look

Extender Pack
The game may have shipped, but the team has been busy building fresh new content! Extend your Need for Speed ProStreet experience with this FREE download, coming to Xbox® LIVE Marketplace, PLAYSTATION®STORE, and the EA Store. 

The extender pack features two brand new tracks (Leipzig Test Track & Japan's Tokyo Expressway) and additional cars (Plymouth Road Runner & SEAT Leon Cupra)! You'll also have the ability to purchase new high-end dream cars such as the McLaren F1, Aston Martin DBR9, and the Bugatti Veyron 16.4, which is making its video game debut in Need for Speed ProStreet. 

For the North American PC Update, click HERE 

For the European PC Update, click HERE


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> ya look
> 
> Extender Pack
> The game may have shipped, but the team has been busy building fresh new content! Extend your Need for Speed ProStreet experience with this FREE download, coming to Xbox® LIVE Marketplace, PLAYSTATION®STORE, and the EA Store.
> ...



yea i downloaded that one but i only got the RR and cupra....i wasnt able to buy the other cars like it said you could...it made me mad!  those tracks are awesome though

edit: let me know if it works for you zach


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2008)

It didn't and I tried both. Maybe you have to beat the game.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> It didn't and I tried both. Maybe you have to beat the game.



maybe... i have beat all the kings and ryo but i dont think ive dominated everysingle race day...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 8, 2008)

The truth is that those "Extra" cars are still glitchy, and EA has NOT added them yet. We should make a petition, to push EA to fix this up in a v1.3 patch! I've hacked to get them though, heres something; the koenigsegg CCX is SO BLOODY FAST!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 8, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> just made my new RX-7 all pretty!
> what do you guys think?



Nice paintjob and vinyls I like it. Just need to change the bodykit to something else. Remember that ur car is wider + the fact that more aero doesn't really do much for drift mode.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> The truth is that those "Extra" cars are still glitchy, and EA has NOT added them yet. We should make a petition, to push EA to fix this up in a v1.3 patch! I've hacked to get them though, heres something; the koenigsegg CCX is SO BLOODY FAST!



Man that sucks i really wanted the Meclaren F1. Hope fully they will fix it in the new patch.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> No downloads and did anyone get the collecters edition upgrade?
> 
> Edit: found it but which one http://largedownloads.ea.com/pub/patches/NFS/prostreet/



i got the collectors...i love the nsx  i use it for drag...its FAST low 7s


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

tkpenalty said:


> Nice paintjob and vinyls I like it. Just need to change the bodykit to something else. Remember that ur car is wider + the fact that more aero doesn't really do much for drift mode.



i dunno tk?
better down force gives you allot better control when you drifting at 100+mph


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 8, 2008)

No offense you 2 but its jus a game, do you think EA went into that such detail about the physics? Hmmmm ...


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 8, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> No offense you 2 but its jus a game, do you think EA went into that such detail about the physics? Hmmmm ...



maybe maybe not?
all i know is that its fun! and i know thats something everyone can agree on!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 8, 2008)

is the collecters edition a download or key?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 9, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> is the collecters edition a download or key?



download


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 9, 2008)

is it like a patch? do you have the file?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 9, 2008)

its a download but its 9.95
http://eastore.ea.com/servlet/Contr...D=ea&id=ProductDetailsPage&productID=83514100


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh snap!  ProStreet download for $30 on that same site!  Sweet!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 9, 2008)

Is the pack worth it jbunch? Would you recomend it?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 9, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Is the pack worth it jbunch? Would you recomend it?



the only car ive used from it is the nsx...its one hell of a car its really fast!
the other cars are cool the is 350 i used for drifting but not very long... it up to you though if you want the extra cars i would say go for it, its up to you though man

@DanishDevil- haha i completely forgot about the online site..are you gong to dl it


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh hiya J: New score:






This is the 2nd Sector Shootout at the Texas Challenge with a 350Z.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> the only car ive used from it is the nsx...its one hell of a car its really fast!
> the other cars are cool the is 350 i used for drifting but not very long... it up to you though if you want the extra cars i would say go for it, its up to you though man
> 
> @DanishDevil- haha i completely forgot about the online site..are you gong to dl it



Well, first off, I'm @ school during the week.  Secondly, I have no money.  Third, I have no motherboard.  ROFL!

How's that for three good reasons?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 9, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Well, first off, I'm @ school during the week.  Secondly, I have no money.  Third, I have no motherboard.  ROFL!
> 
> How's that for three good reasons?



all 3 are good but the first one is good enough...


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 9, 2008)

1.1 patch time. Going to use one of the save files to show u guys the cars...


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 11, 2008)

Hows everybody doing we need to race online together guys!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Hows everybody doing we need to race online together guys!



i agree but im about to swap motherboards hard drive and os so i wont be able to play for a while...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Hows everybody doing we need to race online together guys!



I need to get a new copy, long story involved. Also, basically just waiting on DD to get his also.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I need to get a new copy, long story involved. Also, basically just waiting on DD to get his also.



new sig is nice Jr...i think i need to make a new one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks, and actually that is one I made about 7 months ago.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 11, 2008)

Well all should have one logo for NFS Pro Street. Ill try to make a small imgae we can all add over our sigs if you guys don't mind!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

zaqwsx said:


> Well all should have one logo for NFS Pro Street. Ill try to make a small imgae we can all add over our sigs if you guys don't mind!



that would cool... ill make a couple 2 and we can all decide on what to use...im up for it how bout you Jr?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2008)

Not really in the photoshop mood at this time but throw one up. I'll do some photoshop over the weekend and see what I can come up with though. Sounds good!


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 11, 2008)

I have school today and I intern at a electrinic service place called Life Time Service ill be gone from 12:00 to 6:00 when I came back ill start working on a few. Plus i need to fix mine lol its to small. I also have spring break next week so ill try to finish Pro Street!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Not really in the photoshop mood at this time but throw one up. I'll do some photoshop over the weekend and see what I can come up with though. Sounds good!



yea i can do any atm moment im backing up all my stuff! ill work on some this weekend if i get time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2008)

Backing up stuff!? You finishing up your spider rig?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Backing up stuff!? You finishing up your spider rig?



yea i got new hard drive and 64bit os today...so all thats left is the phenom video cards and new psu.
and then probably a swiftech h20 220...but im going to be selling both of my 8600gts's ill need one for a a little while but once i have new vc i can sell the other one.
ya interested in buying them?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 11, 2008)

Pshh, if I had an SLi board and had the balls to bios mod my GT, in a heartbeat.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Pshh, if I had an SLi board and had the balls to bios mod my GT, in a heartbeat.



well if your interested in buying just one let me know! shoot a pm at me


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

I was just playing a bit of the Porshe demo, and this happened:


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

haha good times lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 11, 2008)

It was insane.  I stopped paying attention for a second, and the next thing I know, I'm facing the wrong way, I whip the wheel over to turn around, and half way, I get broadsided and spin 3 or 4 times and land like that 

Can't wait to buy it.  As of right now, though, no motherboard for me once I pull this one for cdawall until the 2nd week of May


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> It was insane.  I stopped paying attention for a second, and the next thing I know, I'm facing the wrong way, I whip the wheel over to turn around, and half way, I get broadsided and spin 3 or 4 times and land like that
> 
> Can't wait to buy it.  As of right now, though, no motherboard for me once I pull this one for cdawall until the 2nd week of May



ohhh...well that should help ya to keep concentrated on school for a while


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2008)

Psh.  I've only got two finals now.  Next week, then finals.

You'll be breathing my exhaust fumes soon guys!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 12, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Psh.  I've only got two finals now.  Next week, then finals.
> 
> You'll be breathing my exhaust fumes soon guys!



haha thats good!
you cant beat a little friendly competition


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2008)

So what's the online play like?  Is it just time-based or can we actually get into a race together?  I hope it's the latter


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 12, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> So what's the online play like?  Is it just time-based or can we actually get into a race together?  I hope it's the latter



its the latter


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 12, 2008)

Sick  Now to get my wheel properly calibrated.  It seems the first 12 degrees or so of travel left or right are useless.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> It was insane.  I stopped paying attention for a second, and the next thing I know, I'm facing the wrong way, I whip the wheel over to turn around, and half way, I get broadsided and spin 3 or 4 times and land like that
> 
> Can't wait to buy it.  As of right now, though, no motherboard for me once I pull this one for cdawall until the 2nd week of May



hehe wat el-cheapo board are you getting in its place? you should get an ECS 780G that would be fun


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2008)

MSI 790x?!


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> MSI 790x?!



if that was aimed at me not quite only 580x right now

its this one


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 20, 2008)

Anything new guys and sorry I was busy and couldent make a logo to add to our sigs. When I have some time I will ake one and you guys can tell if you like it and want to use it!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2008)

Its ok! Tourneys may be up soon! Have to use Hamachi and the 1.1 patch. Also, we will need someone with a low ping or quad core to host.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 20, 2008)

I got a quad core! but I don't think I can play if I host or can I!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 20, 2008)

You can play when you host.


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok good!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey Zaq, me and J are going to be testing out the Hamachi part of LAN gaming with version 1.1. I can host but it will load my proc ALOT.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 21, 2008)

We got online gaming working!!!!! Here's just sample standings from this evening:
Need For Speed ProStreet: LAN Game Results
Game Name:TPU
Date:20-4-2008 23:18:35

Total Race Day Score:

    * Rank: 1 Score: 24497.000 Player: jbunch07
    * Rank: 2 Score: 22846.000 Player: JrRacinFan
    * Rank: 3 Score: 20092.000 Player: zach90z

Player: JrRacinFan

    * TOP_SPEED : 108.591
    * TOTAL_RACE_DAY_SCORE : 22846.000

Player: zach90z

    * TOP_SPEED : 107.613
    * TOTAL_RACE_DAY_SCORE : 20092.000

Player: jbunch07

    * TOP_SPEED : 108.672
    * TOTAL_RACE_DAY_SCORE : 24497.000


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 21, 2008)

haha i fun yall 
need to do it again soon it was like bumper cars there a few times lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 21, 2008)

I updated post #2. Input is need guys.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 21, 2008)

i think that hamchi is going to work just fine! 
maybe a little more testing...im goin to look and see if their is a way to use our cars from career but other than that this should works just fine for tourneys! 
good find bud!

edit:
like the new post, looks good


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys you can use carrer cars in the LAN! Im on aim.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 22, 2008)

sweet siging on...!


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 22, 2008)

I trashed a veyron btw .


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 22, 2008)

hey whoa I can't belive I did not see this sooner! I want in I just bought the game today!! I'll have it installed tomorrow and can post some screnies of the sylvia after I win it, I had it for xbox 360 but when I started playing games on my pc I sold my 360, because compared to pc it's junk!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 22, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> hey whoa I can't belive I did not see this sooner! I want in I just bought the game today!! I'll have it installed tomorrow and can post some screnies of the sylvia after I win it, I had it for xbox 360 but when I started playing games on my pc I sold my 360, because compared to pc it's junk!



welcome man!


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 22, 2008)

ok so where do you find the ingame screenshots? I know you push F12 to take one but where are they when you exit the game??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 22, 2008)

You can use TPU's very own screenshot program: TPUcapture.


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 23, 2008)

ok here's some preliminary screenies I just started playing so they are of the first car


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 23, 2008)

why is the res so low... have u adjusted your setting?


----------



## philbrown23 (Apr 24, 2008)

I donno I'm using fraps for the screenshots. the resolution in game is 1024x768 because I'm unly using one of my video cards cuz one is on rma. Also I wanted all the effects on so I had to go with a lower resolution. Here's some more screenies:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 25, 2008)

Dang good 1/4 mile drag time with my backup GTO:


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 25, 2008)

nice one buddy!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

so what time we doin this tourney...ill be at wrk till 2 and i have to study but ill be free for a few hours...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

Just an update guys, until I get my new Intel system totally up and running, I won't be even considering buying this game, especially because I've bought quite a few little things here and there lately.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Just an update guys, until I get my new Intel system totally up and running, I won't be even considering buying this game, especially because I've bought quite a few little things here and there lately.



new system...what ya got planned?


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 26, 2008)

E6600/E8400/E8500 on a DFI P35-T2RS coupled with my new reference 3870 penciled.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful! Heya DD and J, jump on AIM when you get a moment I got something to share with you. Also, updated post #2.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 26, 2008)

sounds good to me...
8 is a great time....any idea on who all will be racing?


----------



## zaqwsx (Apr 26, 2008)

The turney is today right?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 26, 2008)

Yup, 8pm EST. Seems like the best time I could think of, it may be closer to 8:30 though.


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

any word on trying this again...not sure what happened last time?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Just lemme know what best time for you guys would beseems like 8p was ok. I think zaqwsx has SAT's on saturday tho.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

I'll be joining soon hopefully.  I should have a copy within a week.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh yeah thats right! DD, if we push for like 930pm EST would that work out ok?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh yeah thats right! DD, if we push for like 930pm EST would that work out ok?



that time will wrk for me!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

So J, I currently own the GTO(drag), the Viper(grip) and a 240SX(drift). Should I blueprint these cars as follows:

Grip(backup) = 240SX
Drift = GTO
Drag = Viper

Your input appreciated?


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So J, I currently own the GTO(drag), the Viper(grip) and a 240SX(drift). Should I blueprint these cars as follows:
> 
> Grip(backup) = 240SX
> Drift = GTO
> ...



the 240 is great for drifting but lacks power
the gto got me through most of the game for drifting but i later changed it to drag (1/2 races)
and im sry to say i never had much luck with the viper for drag...i could not get it tuned right at all but maybe you will have better luck with it...i had a complete stage 3 viper and at best it would do like a high 8s 1/4  

but i def would not use the viper for grip (lacks traction) 
if i was you i would use 240 for grip GTO-drag Viper-drift 
i had the 240 for well more than 3/4 the game for grip it really handles well when tuned right


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 29, 2008)

Aight, so switch my viper and my 240sx. Gotcha!


----------



## jbunch07 (Apr 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Aight, so switch my viper and my 240sx. Gotcha!



yup yup and if you need help tuning just hollar at me


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh yeah thats right! DD, if we push for like 930pm EST would that work out ok?



That should be fine dude!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 12, 2008)

Time to bring this pit crew back from the dead with screenshots!

Here are my current cars for *Need For Speed ProStreet*

Grip:












Drag:











Backup:


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

nice looking cars!
we should try a tourney again soon


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

Thanks, and I'm SO down for a tourney!

I never use the GTI.  I'm gonna sell it.  Didn't put any money into it.

What do you guys recommend for a drift car?  Honestly, my RX-8 just about does it all...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

RX-8 is one of the best drift cars!
the only others cars i think are good for drift is the RX-7 and Silvia but they i think the RX-8 is my favorite


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2008)

I love the Supra for drift DD. Its just too bad Im working on my 3rd recreation of my cars. Barely even play the game now because I am sick of having to buy them again.

Also, I have noticed, with crossfire enabled I just get smoother FPS versus a higher fps. Anyways, a tourney is out of the question for me on Saturday unless you think Sunday anytime would be good. It will be up to you and please can someone dig up a link for Hamchi again for me.


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

http://www.filehippo.com/download_hamachi/
there ya go bud!
i wont be able to do tourney either...not until get my comp...back up and running


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

You guys suck!  Oh well, I guess that'll give me a bit more time to unlock the Z4 M Coupe


----------



## jbunch07 (May 13, 2008)

yea thats a nice car...what do u plan on using it for?


----------



## zaqwsx (May 13, 2008)

Nice to finaly see this thread back up. Im still working on getting the Zonda while playing in King!! lol!!.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2008)

Oh also DD! Your gonna kick yourself, I was at Wal-Mart yesterday $19.99 for the game.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oh also DD! Your gonna kick yourself, I was at Wal-Mart yesterday $19.99 for the game.



Nice!!!  Well I got this and Kane's Wrath for my old 3500+   I'm not complaining 

At least you didn't pull a :facepalm:


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2008)

Hi,
Soz I have been a _bit_ quiet, lol!
I have been toing and froing with EA trying to get the EA account linked and working with my gamertag so I can upload screenies and the like. 

Finally got it sorted but in the process all the photos I uploaded are gone.  .

Will have to take some more and get up asap.

Stupid EA


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Nice!!!  Well I got this and Kane's Wrath for my old 3500+   I'm not complaining
> 
> At least you didn't pull a :facepalm:



Whats still bugging the crap out of me is that crossfire does nothing. No smoothing out of fps no fps improvement no shader quality improvement NOTHING! If anything I get better performance in single card.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

What drivers are you on?  Why don't you try the Cat 8.4's?

Oh, and you as a server = the SUCK.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 13, 2008)

I will admit me + server = epic fail. I am on 8.4 cats.


----------



## ShadowFold (May 28, 2008)

I was thinking of getting this game cause I used to like racing games. You guys still play it?


----------



## jbunch07 (May 28, 2008)

hells yea we still play it!
well i havent played it in a while cuz my rig is down but i plan on getting it up and running tonight though...
i would highly recommend it man!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Just waitin' on some more members and for Danishdevil and Jbunch to finish up their builds.

Also, I wanted to share with you guys my Hemi Cuda in NFS Carbon....





My Supra . . .





Oh and my Elise . . .


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

just got the game installed yesterday


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Oooh how nice, care to join us? Submit a grip car!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 3, 2008)

Elise.  That car is the ULTIMATE toy.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

lol i just started playing and lets put it this way my copy wont work online 

in other news i maxed out the 30FPS limit constant @ all high 1280x1024 and i got my system 100% stable turns out i needed more volts for some reason ram is now @ 2.1v and cpu is @ 1.44v


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Elise.  That car is the ULTIMATE toy.



Surprised! I thought you would have loved the Hemi more.

@cdawall

It's quite alright about the online thing, we play over hamachi LAN.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

hamachi LAN?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah hamachi ....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi

http://www.filehippo.com/download_hamachi/


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah hamachi ....
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hamachi
> 
> http://www.filehippo.com/download_hamachi/



dling now 

and no more lockups so it appears that the cpu/ram just weren't getting enough juice


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

ok installed what do i join?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Ygpm.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 3, 2008)

pm'd back


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Attention all members! You must use our new Network name, TPUProStreet2 , our last one was suspended.


----------



## Taz100420 (Jun 4, 2008)

I been playin this game for awhile on another computer and I have some fast drag times but dont have a pic and uploading on dialup would take forever, but can try


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 4, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Surprised! I thought you would have loved the Hemi more.



Screw all that power when you've got no traction.  I'm a track racing guy.  I'd rather have an ultralight that hugs corners.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

just picked up a plymouth road runner lol it was $0 i love it

i will post pics in a few


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

its running a 10.03 1/4mile


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice RR

wanna race my supra!?!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> nice RR
> 
> wanna race my supra!?!



i have 3 now a grip RR, drag RR and drift RR lolz


all are completely different paint etc


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i have 3 now a grip RR, drag RR and drift RR lolz
> 
> 
> all are completely different paint etc



haha tryin to save money i see... lol i never found the rr that useful, i currently have 16 cars though...thats about 5 for every kind of race. but thats just cuz i play this game WAY to much!!!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> haha tryin to save money i see... lol i never found the rr that useful, i currently have 16 cars though...thats about 5 for every kind of race. but thats just cuz i play this game WAY to much!!!



really i find it useful its going good with some work lol its kinda unfun to take corners in though well when you turn its not really taking a corner think wide arc


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> really i find it useful its going good with some work lol its kinda unfun to take corners in though well when you turn its not really taking a corner think wide arc



yea my thoughts exactly. that thing is good for a straight line and maybe some simple drift tracks.

i just got an lotus elise and im in love with it! it handles so well!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2008)

I WANT AN ELISE grr.  I REALLY want the Z4M Coupe.  That thing will rock ALL of you bitches.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I WANT AN ELISE grr.  I REALLY want the Z4M Coupe.  That thing will rock ALL of you bitches.



hmm im tempted to go buy one and see how good it really is...what race would you say it would be best for? grip? drift?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 5, 2008)

Grip.  It's a compact handling vehicle like the Elise, but with more power and weight.  At least in real life...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

hehe i just bought myslef one...so far its not so great for drag but its really good for drifting. im going to try it for grip next...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 5, 2008)

ok so far ive found that the z4 is good for grip and drift.
but the lotus is still by far the best grip car i have so far, complete stage 3, only maxes at 400 something hp but it handles so damn well!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

my new cars!
both complete stage 3.
Elise is for grip.
Z4 is for drift.


both of them are awesome at what they do!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow.  That Z4 is...wow.  Little too much for me 

Love the paint on the elise.

You need some antialiasing my friend


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 10, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Wow.  That Z4 is...wow.  Little too much for me
> 
> Love the paint on the elise.
> 
> You need some antialiasing my friend



aa is def not on, weird i could have sworn i turned it on. hmm ill check it out.

but im glad you like the cars.
thanks!


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

I got the game! Well my dad did and hes coming home with it  So do I just play online or do I get cars offline and bring them online?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I got the game! Well my dad did and hes coming home with it  So do I just play online or do I get cars offline and bring them online?



the game has both single player and online play.
but career mode is single player and thats where you unlock and build all your cars.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

Any way to add my own music.. theres only two songs I like on that whole list


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Any way to add my own music.. theres only two songs I like on that whole list



as far as i know you cant add your own music. but i agree the list of songs is somewhat lame.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

oh well ill just disable them all!! WMP FTW!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

That's what I do.  Play and pause too.  I hate listening to music when I drive competitively.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

same here.
i have music disabled for racing.
i like to hear my engine!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

I *need* to hear my engine


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I *need* to hear my engine



same here!
helps me shift.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 11, 2008)

All I need is to be able to feel the tires through my seat.  I may as well just stfu and go to Willow Springs next week...


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> All I need is to be able to feel the tires through my seat.  I may as well just stfu and go to Willow Springs next week...




i need to back to the race track my self


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 11, 2008)

How do I paint my car? I got a Cobalt from the first event thing in career and I wanna paint it!


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 11, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> How do I paint my car? I got a Cobalt from the first event thing in career and I wanna paint it!



you probably have start a new blueprint.
you cant edit won cars unless you start to a new blueprint


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

Do I use the handbrake or reverse break thing to turn? Or whats the best way to turn on corners? and is the fps supost to be capped at 30?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes fps is capped at 30. I have no clue what your talking about. Drive like you would normally drive a race car, outside->inside->outside, take the corners wide and you will get the best speed throughout your turns.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

I thought you had to break on turns or something.. btw I have never driven a car in my life lol..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

Well, this game is a good way to help you some, minus the racing part.  Usually if you just let off the gas you should be able to take a turn without braking. Also, if you have your difficulty set on casual or racer the game will give you assists.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

ooh ok. I will go try that now! And is there a way to get the fps to 60? The 30 makes it feel all jerky..


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

No there isn't the 30 fps limit is there for a purpose, seeing it is a racing game and all you want to keep the FPS as smooth as possible. Maybe cut down on AA and let the 30fps lock do its part.

PS: a constant fps is better than a jerky 45-60 fps in racing games.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok I made a new blue print but can I add text to it?


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Ok I made a new blue print but can I add text to it?



what do you mean add text to it?
like decals?


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea.. I cant find anything like text, I wanna add words on it.


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 12, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Yea.. I cant find anything like text, I wanna add words on it.



i dont think you can do that. what kind of words are your talking about?
the only words you can add are like brand names or team names and things like that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2008)

Guys, we need to play a tourney this weekend fo sho! Y'all hit me up on AIM.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 14, 2008)

Im sure my car is crap compared your guys


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 14, 2008)

I had to reinstall and lost all my cars. Didn't backup so, I wouldn't be running so hot.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 14, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Guys, we need to play a tourney this weekend fo sho! Y'all hit me up on AIM.



Yeah thanks, the one weekend I don't have a running system


----------



## jbunch07 (Jun 14, 2008)

I got no internets. : (


----------

